# Sociology Presentation



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello everyone! So I just found out that midway into my semester I have to present a topic in front of the whole class :hide I've decided the only way I can stand up there is if I know what I'm talking about. So, I'm thinking about doing my presentation on S.A.D. and how it affects teens and young adults that must go to school, work, or simply navigate through populated areas. If anyone has ever taken sociology, please let me know if this is a good topic 

Anyway, if you don't mind me asking you questions (everything remains anonymous when presented), and would like to help me out, please PM me. I really want to nail this presentation and get it over with. 

Thoughts? Ideas? :high5


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

SA should be a great topic for a sociology presentation. It's a very broad field in general. Writing about SA and young adult in particular should give you plenty to write about. :yes


----------

